# Ackies



## macsnake (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi everyone i was wondering realling thinking of getting a pair juv or adult Ackies, so was wondering what set ups you have and the cost for a pair of Juv or Adult would be. 
Pics would be great 
Thanks for your time 
Macca


----------



## Auzlizardking (Jun 6, 2007)

Anything from a 900 x 600 x 600 to 1800, They start at $180.00 and a good adult is around $400.00


----------



## macsnake (Jun 6, 2007)

the enclosure i am building is 2200LX1480HX600D, would this be to big for a trio or am i better to put in 2 pairs.
Thanks


----------



## Lars K (Jun 6, 2007)

@Auzlizardking
wow, you've got amazing ackies. As I can see you use a "Retes Stack" for them.
Are they very often inside the stack and would you recommend it for monitors?


----------



## richardsc (Jun 7, 2007)

they love the stacks,they go to different levels to thermoregulate,heres my breeding pair,i sell bubs for 150,also a pic of there cage,5x2x2,and best to keep in pairs or trios,males can fight and stress each other,though they can also get along quite well,but usually when raised as a group,the may not like new males


----------



## Tristis (Jun 9, 2007)

Auzlizardking please stop useing my pic


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 9, 2007)

They are absolutly great lizards to kepp (Not that i have really kept any others). Here are some pics of mine. They are kept in a 1200x600x600 enclosure. They also have an ackie stack but dont spend all that much time on the bottom few levels. They are really active and will spend a good part of the day running arround the ground. They also have a moist sand pit and once a week might spend a night sleeping in their.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jun 10, 2007)

i like your sliding tiles idea for the stack grim, ill use that for when i get mine if you dont mind.


----------



## Lars K (Jun 10, 2007)

very nice ackies grimbeny.
I like your setup.


----------



## Aslan (Jun 11, 2007)

Here is my Ackie and his enclosure - enclosure is slightly different now with thin slate tiles making up the stack....

I am in the process of fitting out a 5x2x2 aquarium for him where I will include a much deeper sand substrate to allow for burrowing and greater humidity. I will also be including some specific hide boxes as well as the stack...

I really like that photo of him as it shows his colours quite well and was my first proper reptile bite


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 11, 2007)

Yea the sliding tiles work a treat. It means the top one can be cleaned (which needs to be done every 2 days at least with the way these guys mess it up) with out worrying about the rest of the stack.


----------



## Tristis (Jun 11, 2007)

monitors like to get in to little tiny spaces. 
the more hides you provide the more you see them


----------



## Minty (Jun 11, 2007)

i love the 2 in the yube... thats way too cute!!
sorry, a little off subject i know!!


----------



## eladidare (Jun 13, 2007)

how kool are ackies!!!


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 13, 2007)

Very


----------



## OLD MAN SHAN (Jun 13, 2007)

Awesome monitors.
How much do these little beauties normally go for? How are they as far as handling goes?


----------



## Lozza (Jun 13, 2007)

I keep my Alice Springs trio in a 1200x600x600 enclosure. I got them for $200 each.
theyre great to watch and handle well- they like coming out for an adventure


----------



## Rhi (Jun 13, 2007)

how big do these guys get on average?


----------



## OLD MAN SHAN (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks 
How big do they get and what do you feed them?


----------



## Matty.B (Jun 13, 2007)

if any one has any for sale can you pm me please


----------



## Lozza (Jun 13, 2007)

in one of my books it says total length 63cm
mine are around 13-14cm snout-vent
they eat woodies and crickets mainly but I give them a treat of a pink mouse or something every now and then.
there is a good care article in one of the reptiles australia mags (written by the guy I got my ackies from)


----------



## macsnake (Jun 13, 2007)

what different varieties are there in the ackies?
how often do they shed?
what temp do they need?
sorry for all the question 
macsnake


----------



## Lars K (Jun 13, 2007)

wow lozza, you've got really amazing ackies. I love the 3rd pic.

Is it your BHP on the avatar? He's a stunner.


----------



## Lozza (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks Lars 
yeah that my girl BHP, the males a little darker than her


----------



## OLD MAN SHAN (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. 
Cheers


----------



## Cristina (Jun 14, 2007)

I love my Ackies..such awesome little monitors


----------



## Australis (Jun 17, 2007)

Tristis said:


> Auzlizardking please stop useing my pic




Watermark you pics mate, its the only way


----------



## oxyranus (Jun 25, 2007)

what do they handle like.what sort of temperment.


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 25, 2007)

Their not the best lizard for handling, they will run for it if u put them on the ground. Mine dont mind being picked up now they will sit on my hand however sometimes they will squirm if u try to restrain them. If u really want a lizard for handling best bet is a beardie. Having said that, i really love mine, they are really interesting to watch and have great personalities.


----------



## oxyranus (Jun 26, 2007)

Allright thanks grimbenny.


----------

